# Weight gain on TRT



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm just wondering if a low dose of 140-200mg of test c per wk will make you gain weight? I'm on a pretty strict and 90% clean and healthy diet of 2000 kcal a day and have been losing 2 lb per wk. Since starting TRT i'm gaining weight on the same diet. Is it normal to gain weight at first? Or am i going to need to lower my calories even lower?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2016)

See where the weight stabilizes. After 6 weeks of trt get bloodwork to see where estradiol is at. Might just be water.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

ok thanks. if it is water what can i do to not retain it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> ok thanks. if it is water what can i do to not retain it?



Drink more water for starters.  I suggested blood work because if it is estrogen causing the water retention you will need arimidex or aromasin to control that. Don't start taking additional drugs without the bloods tho!


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

Right on, they are doing bloods in a few weeks. Im drinking around 5L of water as it is. I have noticed a few times one of my nips is a bit itchy, so it may be estrogen I guess.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 23, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> Right on, they are doing bloods in a few weeks. Im drinking around 5L of water as it is. I have noticed a few times one of my nips is a bit itchy, so it may be estrogen I guess.



Yes, itchy nips is the first symptom of high estrogen for me , I just take 25 mgs of aromasin for a couple days and it goes away almost right away


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Yes, itchy nips is the first symptom of high estrogen for me , I just take 25 mgs of aromasin for a couple days and it goes away almost right away



yeah i got to get some.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

i got some exemestane, thats same thing right? sorry i'm a newbie lol


----------



## Maijah (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes , if it's legit. I'd start at 12.5 mgs ed, if that doesn't work bump it up to 25 mgs


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Yes , if it's legit. I'd start at 12.5 mgs ed, if that doesn't work bump it up to 25 mgs



sweet man thanks.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> I'm just wondering if a low dose of 140-200mg of test c per wk will make you gain weight? I'm on a pretty strict and 90% clean and healthy diet of 2000 kcal a day and have been losing 2 lb per wk. Since starting TRT i'm gaining weight on the same diet. Is it normal to gain weight at first? Or am i going to need to lower my calories even lower?



How much weight have you gained and over what time period?


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 23, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> How much weight have you gained and over what time period?


Not much,only 1.5 lbs this week but my weight loss has been steady at 2lbs a week on same diet. Nothing has changed except the TRT. I've had 3 injections in 3 weeks. First was 200mg and the others were 140mg. That dose isn't high enough to be building mass is it? I am working out heavy on the weights 3x a week and eating very clean and 200+ gr of protein daily with creatine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> Not much,only 1.5 lbs this week but my weight loss has been steady at 2lbs a week on same diet. Nothing has changed except the TRT. I've had 3 injections in 3 weeks. First was 200mg and the others were 140mg. That dose isn't high enough to be building mass is it? I am working out heavy on the weights 3x a week and eating very clean and 200+ gr of protein daily with creatine.



Im new to trt but I know you can make great gains on it.125mg e5d puts my bro at 900-1000 ..thats a great score


----------



## automatondan (Jul 23, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> I'm just wondering if a low dose of 140-200mg of test c per wk will make you gain weight? I'm on a pretty strict and 90% clean and healthy diet of 2000 kcal a day and have been losing 2 lb per wk. Since starting TRT i'm gaining weight on the same diet. Is it normal to gain weight at first? Or am i going to need to lower my calories even lower?



Hi Kc, 

I am new to TRT as well. Just finished my first 10 ml vial at 200 mg per week. I am on week 12 now and getting bloods done soon. You will definitely (most likely) gain weight if you had pretty low T to start. But dont worry too much. Get your bloods checked regularly and you will be fine. I actually gained around 10 lbs in my first 10 weeks and lost a pretty noticeable amount of bodyfat. My wife loves the effect the test had on my body.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> Not much,only 1.5 lbs this week but my weight loss has been steady at 2lbs a week on same diet. Nothing has changed except the TRT. I've had 3 injections in 3 weeks. First was 200mg and the others were 140mg. That dose isn't high enough to be building mass is it? I am working out heavy on the weights 3x a week and eating very clean and 200+ gr of protein daily with creatine.



Of course you can build mass on a TRT dose of testosterone.  It is taking you out of hypogonadal levels at putting you back at normal testosterone levels.  Look around you at all the guys with normal TT levels who are natty and build muscle mass.  They are all around you in the gym and at work and the coffee shop.  You don't have to be at supraphysiological levels to build muscle mass unless you are at the peak of your genetic potential.

The weight gain could be estrogen related as pointed out previously.  It may also just be increased glycogen as well.  Higher TT levels allow you to hold more glycogen.

I would give it a few more weeks and then check your E2.  Hopefully your fat loss will get back on track.  Also -- the scale is just one measure.  Pay attention to how your clothes fit.  And take pictures once a month or so to track your progress.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 24, 2016)

ok thanks for the insight guy's. i have bloods scheduled in 2 weeks. and if my estrogen levels turn out to be a problem, will the exemestane that i already have be good or should i pick up some arimedex? i notice that most guys on cycle and TRT use arimedex at .5 EOD or E3D. is estrogen rebound more of a issue with the exemestane?

before i started the TRT my E levels was good, right mid range i believe. this is my first go around with testosterone so i'm still unsure how my body will react with it. and from the low t and other issues the past 10 yrs i've became overweight so i will probably be more susceptible to estrogen related issue right now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 24, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> ok thanks for the insight guy's. i have bloods scheduled in 2 weeks. and if my estrogen levels turn out to be a problem, will the exemestane that i already have be good or should i pick up some arimedex? i notice that most guys on cycle and TRT use arimedex at .5 EOD or E3D. is estrogen rebound more of a issue with the exemestane?



what ever pharma grade ai u can get is fine


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> what ever pharma grade ai u can get is fine



ok good deal, i'm pretty sure i can get whatever is needed but since i've got the exemestane already i'll just roll with it for now. thanks guy's! i'm ready to get dialed in on this, the clinic is running bloods at 6 weeks, 3 months and then every 6 months unless issue arise. once i get past the 6 month mark and i've got down to a acceptable weight i'm gonna add to my TRT dose and get this thing kicked off! i'm ready!!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 24, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> ok good deal, i'm pretty sure i can get whatever is needed but since i've got the exemestane already i'll just roll with it for now. thanks guy's! i'm ready to get dialed in on this, the clinic is running bloods at 6 weeks, 3 months and then every 6 months unless issue arise. once i get past the 6 month mark and i've got down to a acceptable weight i'm gonna add to my TRT dose and get this thing kicked off! i'm ready!!



Exemestane is better than Anastrozole.  But it usually costs more.


----------

